# Calling all 50's American Flyer guys.....help please. LoL



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21213


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This didn't work either? :dunno:


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've gotten about 80 new views on the main post.....and no new comments. They must not want to tell me so they can buy it really cheap on Ebay. LoL


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

Wingnut & big ed, didn't reply because I didn't have any answer to the question. 

You can look in the Greenberg book at each of the items, but that doesn't give an accurate value of the entire set...and really, the packaging. Personally, I don't collect the box and cardboard so it doesn't hold much value to me. But for some it does. The problem is that it is nearly impossible to figure out what that value will be in the eye of the beholder.

So, on behalf of the rest who don't know....:dunno:


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

But Wingnut, I hope someone can't live without it and you make a mint!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your saying ALL the Flyer specialists DON'T KNOW? 

Or are they all bidding? 

Boxes don't turn me on either.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I'll be a bubble burst-er also. This is the info I have on your set.Sears set # 9992 made in 1956. Engine should be a 293 with cars # 802,925,916,924,3 # 928's,911 921,804, 805, and a 806. Somewhat hard to find but not rare. Value was about $600 bucks 10 years or so ago. I couldn't find a listing for the flyer set#.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mike....I was wondering what that book said. I almost bought it from Amazon just for this set.


Thanks for everyone's input. It looks like it's just going to be a roll of the dice. I'm not buying that this set has the wrong cars and whatnot....I'm sorry. This set in this link is the EXACT set I have....so, we both have the wrong cars....and the same exact wrong cars? LoL http://americanflyershop.com/american-flyer-uncat-set-20059-sears-set-9992-wob-ln


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wingnut, unfortunately the 80 new views are all big eds alter egos!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wingnut1269 said:


> Thanks, Mike....I was wondering what that book said. I almost bought it from Amazon just for this set.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input. It looks like it's just going to be a roll of the dice. I'm not buying that this set has the wrong cars and whatnot....I'm sorry. This set in this link is the EXACT set I have....so, we both have the wrong cars....and the same exact wrong cars? LoL http://americanflyershop.com/american-flyer-uncat-set-20059-sears-set-9992-wob-ln


Just quoting my references...Who knows, there could have been a mistake in manufacturing/cataloging,reference books, etc.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

No worries, my friend....I didn't mean for that to sound so dickish. LoL I've tried to research this a few times a week for 4 months before I listed it and I've gotten SOME feedback on the auction, via Ebay email. The set with the box is hard to find.....I was told the engine is not easy to find in any condition....and I found the flat car sells for about 2-300 by itself....even missing the brake wheel. I don't have the heart to sell it for $500.....and really I am not sure I'd let it go for less than $1k. It's REALLY cool....and I can't help but think Christmas may be hurting the sale this time...when I thought trains would be bigger. This particular one may sell better around tax time.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Wingnut, unfortunately the 80 new views are all big eds alter egos!


LoL!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wingnut1269 said:


> No worries, my friend....I didn't mean for that to sound so dickish. LoL I've tried to research this a few times a week for 4 months before I listed it and I've gotten SOME feedback on the auction, via Ebay email. The set with the box is hard to find.....I was told the engine is not easy to find in any condition....and I found the flat car sells for about 2-300 by itself....even missing the brake wheel. I don't have the heart to sell it for $500.....and really I am not sure I'd let it go for less than $1k. It's REALLY cool....and I can't help but think Christmas may be hurting the sale this time...when I thought trains would be bigger. This particular one may sell better around tax time.


You weren't sounding dickish.. It won't be the first time a reference book was wrong. No matter what the hobby, some things always fall through the cracks...


----------

